# So...Time got sold?



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

It seems Time got sold, wonder what will happen in the future? To Rossignol, guess it goes full circle...


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Crap I wasn't aware of that! Rossignol? Ski maker right?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

What happened to Greg Lemond? Didn't he buy Time Sports USA? Feels like Time bikes is rudderless and losing against more aggressive better managed competitors. I thought Time had some interesting technology especially how they build their bike in France and do their own carbon but at this point I would not be surprised if Time at some point in the future doesn't become like Motobecane where the brand is purchased for the name and good-will of the brand and the factories shut with production outsourced.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, Lemond bought Time USA distributorship, but then something happened all on the quiet and it all fell over, Contender Cycles out of Utah is now TIme USA.
Somethings up, the AUstalian disrtibutor dropped them at the start of the year and nobody has picked them up. There was runouts of them all last year an no restocks of new stuff.
I guess making them in France, but not being stupidly expensive could be a factor. Hopefully they will continue to make locally.

Freom what I understand the guy who founded time, founded Look first making ski stuff for Rossignol, then pedals, then later went off to make Time and pedals...and now it's sold to Rossignol...


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Rossignol owns Look, so the pedal industry seems to have come full circle... the French are just wacky!


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

DrSmile said:


> Rossignol owns Look, so the pedal industry seems to have come full circle... the French are just wacky!


The Ski part of Look got sold to Rossignol, and the bike/pedal part stayed with Tapie until it got sold into it own company.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

crap. they made great frames.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

stoked said:


> crap. they made great frames.


"crap. they "make" great frames." Fixed.

Time isn't going away.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Notvintage said:


> "crap. they "make" great frames." Fixed.
> 
> Time isn't going away.


BIG news coming....stay tuned....


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

SicBith said:


> BIG news coming....stay tuned....


And...


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

"BIG news coming": before or after christmas?


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Got Time again."

I know they just announce sponoring some team somewhere, but thats not really big news i guess


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

mik_git said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Got Time again."
> 
> I know they just announce sponoring some team somewhere, but thats not really big news i guess


Rossi has their **** dialed in, and when they wrap their hands around the 2017 line I believe you will see the brand earning back the reputation it once had. Time just needed some $ and direction, and I believe Rossi will bring both to them.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I didn't realise/think they had lost any rep, it was just hard to buy their stuff due to distribtor issues... funnily the are now destributed in OZ by the peope that also do scott/avanti which means my local favouritest shop should now sell them...but 2 years too late cause I'm not abotu to replace my Look any time soon. (but if his had happened 2 years ago I'd probably be riding an Izon


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

That's exactly my point. Distributor issues, possibly due to some delivery issues from Time encouraged you to buy Look. I can't speak to NZ distribution, but I feel Rossi will bring stability to the Time thus allowing better delivery and more confidence from shops which are carrying Time or might want to. The product itself was never an issue.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Time's bikes are as fantastic as their marketing is awful.

As Time owner for many, many, years, I can attest to the quality of their manufacturing and how well it translates into riding comfort and enjoyment.

But, honestly, they were absolutely awful at running the business. Rossignol can bring that to the table.


----------

